# 1988 Sea Nymph Fishing Machine (v-hull) Modding!



## MrHitman007 (May 11, 2010)

Hi to everyone on the boards! While this is my first post, I've been lurking on the boards for a while to gather information about v-hull modifications. I am just about to start mine but, I must say that I've already learned a lot. The inspiration I've gained from some of your builds has been great! =D> 

Since I didn't see any boats exactly like mine, I thought I would try and document my modifications from start to end for others. I also might need some advice from the pros on here along the way!

Attached are a few pictures of the planning phase I am currently in. I've tried to label the storage areas, coolers, and pedestal mounts for the seats. I have a good plan for the structure underneath but found it hard to use paint to share it.

All comments are welcome. 

Cheers,
John


----------



## gmcdp (May 12, 2010)

I've got the same exact boat, I am looking forward to seeing what you do to it. I haven't seen any others like it.


----------



## flintcreek (May 12, 2010)

Nice boat.  Looking forward to seeing what you do with it.....Flintcreek


----------



## MrHitman007 (May 12, 2010)

Starting on Saturday and will make sure to post pictures!


----------



## MrHitman007 (May 15, 2010)

Made some progress today... still a lot to do. This isn't as easy as I was hoping 

So far I've spent about $100 on materials... not counting the coolers and seat mounts (another $100).


----------



## cali27 (May 15, 2010)

Great start. Is that all 2x2's you used. What did you use to fasten to thr aluminum


----------



## MrHitman007 (May 15, 2010)

Thanks. Yes, 2x2's all around. I've fastened to the aluminum with the same type of screw/lag that was on the original floor. I was pretty luck in that my floor has some pre-made ribs that are level (see above pictures). Just have to decide on 1/2 or 3/4" plywood now. Then treat the wood and the leak test!


----------



## MrHitman007 (May 17, 2010)

Here's the latest update.. 
I picked up plywood (3/4") from Home Depot yesterday for about $30 a sheet. I started to make templates out of cardboard... what a pain the you know what. Anyone have tips on an easier way to make templates? The back shouldn't be horrible but the front deck is tough with the curves from the boat.


--EDIT, just found the answer to my own question!
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=6985&hilit=deck+template


----------



## wasilvers (May 18, 2010)

MrHitman007 said:


> Here's the latest update..
> I picked up plywood (3/4") from Home Depot yesterday for about $30 a sheet. I started to make templates out of cardboard... what a pain the you know what. Anyone have tips on an easier way to make templates? The back shouldn't be horrible but the front deck is tough with the curves from the boat.
> 
> 
> ...



I just drilled a hole in a spare piece of 2x2 to hold a pencil. Then laid the cardboard in the boat straight. I traced along the inside of the boat with the 2x2 drawing my curve on the wood. Then cut the curve.

To cut the curve, I used a circular saw - I found this by accident. I was cutting the piece out of the full sheet to take to the scroll saw and I cut outside the line. It turned out just about perfect. Very Easy! The curve was perfect and smooth. I did 2 of them just perfect with no issues - and I have really no experience with my saw!


----------



## MrHitman007 (May 18, 2010)

wasilvers said:


> MrHitman007 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the latest update..
> ...



I'll give that a shot! Thank you!


----------



## MrHitman007 (May 21, 2010)

Thanks to a buddy of mine, a ton of progress was made last night on the low floor and casting deck up front. Should have the rear deck finished up this weekend. [-o<


----------



## MrHitman007 (May 29, 2010)

Made a lot of progress yesterday... just a couple more days for the carpet adhesive to arrive and I should be good to go do some fishing! [-o<


----------



## flintcreek (May 29, 2010)

Coming along and looking good....Flintcreek


----------



## MrHitman007 (Jun 3, 2010)

Almost there... just a bit left to finish. I wasn't planning to cover the coolers, but I'm thinking I am going to need to. I'd like to use some aluminum diamond plate material, but I'm not sure how thick it should be in order to support a person if they step on it. Any input? Here is the site I am looking at. https://www.quickshipmetals.com/diamond-plate/aluminum-diamond-plate.html Thanks!!


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jun 3, 2010)

Carpet looks good! You might as well have put keg slots instead of cooler slots, considering the amount of beer you'll be able to haul :lol: :beer:


----------



## MrHitman007 (Jun 4, 2010)

dyeguy1212 said:


> Carpet looks good! You might as well have put keg slots instead of cooler slots, considering the amount of beer you'll be able to haul :lol: :beer:



Thanks... haha! Actually, the plan was to use one for 'dry storage' and the other for the cold drinks. However, it's very possible they will both have cold drinks in them at one point or another :wink:


----------



## MrHitman007 (Jun 11, 2010)

Well, I finally got some more work done on the boat thanks to the weather finally going in my favor. I painted the interior with some textured spray paint that seems to compliment the carpet nicely. All I need to do now is install my stainless hinges on the hatches and get the seat mounts installed. Not 100% sure on the method to get the seat mounts in, but I'll be searching for some tips shortly.


----------



## MrHitman007 (Jun 15, 2010)

One seat installed! =D> Two to go!


----------



## gmcdp (Jun 15, 2010)

Nice job, looks great!


----------



## MrHitman007 (Jun 21, 2010)

Well, I finally got all the seats in. Time to go fishing!


----------



## ennelson7 (Jun 23, 2010)

I have a boat very similar to this one. I really like what you did. Nice job


----------



## MrHitman007 (Jun 24, 2010)

ennelson7 said:


> I have a boat very similar to this one. I really like what you did. Nice job



Thank you! Can't wait to log some fishing hours on it soon.


----------



## neveraseven (Jun 25, 2010)

Nice job, did you waterseal your plywood under the carpet and if you did, did the carpet adhesive stick ok?
I also wanted to put a pedestool seat in the back but I couldn't reach the tiller. How does that work for you?
Have Fun!


----------



## MrHitman007 (Jun 25, 2010)

neveraseven said:


> Nice job, did you waterseal your plywood under the carpet and if you did, did the carpet adhesive stick ok?
> I also wanted to put a pedestool seat in the back but I couldn't reach the tiller. How does that work for you?
> Have Fun!



Thanks! Yes, I used Behr waterseal on the plywood (two coats) and several extra on the cut areas and sides. I had no problem with the carpet adhesive sticking at all. I did use stainless staples on the underside just to keep things tight and in place. As far as the tiller, I am able to reach it fine. I wanted to put two seat bases in the back, one specifically for driving but the one in place now seems to work fine. :mrgreen:


----------



## SaltyBuckster (Oct 30, 2010)

I'm worrying about the same thing.If you could,would you get a pic of you sitting in the seat working the tiller so that I could visualize it.


----------



## spinfisher (Oct 31, 2010)

Looks great! Now go catch some fish!

Are you going to mount a trolling motor???


----------



## tccanoe (Nov 1, 2010)

What you could do and what I've done in the past with good results is buy an extra pedistal. Cut it in half, smooth the edge on the base side. Tap out the plastic top reciever and drive it back into the now shorty pedistal. Use the shorty for running and you can also stick it on a regular size pedictal as an extention and put it up front with a butt seat as a cheep alternative to one of them gas filled things. I've done this with my last two boats without problems.


----------

